# Pulled Pork Vegetable Soup



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

This weeks batch a canned soup: Pulled pork vegetable/chick pea soup










1/2 cup a smoked pulled pork
1/2 cup mixed vegies
topped off with chick peas
1/2 tsp season all
1/4 tsp greek seasonin

Processed at 10 lbs a pressure fer 60 minutes

Em, em good!


----------

